# Alice & Bibi Post & Buy Some Art



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

So here's small art thread for me, and Bibiburger to post and request art!


We've always been meaning to get around to this, but I never knew how to go about it.
SO HERE GOES​


*REFERENCES​*


Spoiler



Bibiburger:








((last outfit to match))

Mayor Lark:





Soggy:





Lapaa:





broyam:





Kyukon:





Eranir:







*I am willing to pay both bells and tbt for these pieces. 
(Offer is 2 mil and above for ACNL bells. TBT is name your own price.)
Just leave a message in the thread and I'll work something out with you. 
It'd be lovely if you could post an example or two.*​
*REQUEST #1: COUPLE ART*​
Now first and foremost, what I'm looking for is couple/pair art. When I can, I'm always looking for art of our OC's. I think it's adorable, and she likes it too, so how could I not? These are _PRETTY_ flexible in what I'm looking for with these, and there aren't many requirements for posing. My only requirement is that they're both being intimate and they're both in their hoodie outfits. I'd also like their glasses to be incorporated in one way or another, but it's more of a suggestion than it is a set in stone requirement. I realize some artists have a lot of of trouble with hoodies, and if you are having any issues with them, you put the hood down, or take them off. *If you want to talk about doing something nsfw, please PM me. *

*REQUEST #2 AND #3: INDIVIDUAL ART*​
The second example, and the character with the blue-ish hair is Bibi's. The second example, my OC/persona, Bijou, is the girl with the bunny hood. These requests are relatively the same when it comes to outfits, with a few exceptions! The outfits don't matter, hell, if you're feeling creative you can make changes to my OC/persona Bijou, or use any one of Bibi's outfits. I'm not looking for these as much as I'm looking for couple art, but if you feel you can't do couple art, feel free.




So I thought this would be cute, and after talking about it, I'd like to see it! Now this is sort of like a human tower, ha ha. 3 persona's/oc's sitting on top of each others shoulder. My oc/persona being on the bottom, Bibi's OC being in the middle with Shirobiki on top, holding a sword and pointing forward. This would probably look better chibi. Nothing too realistic. Expressions are up to artistic freedom.

*Shiro's Reference:*​


Spoiler














*That's about it for now. <3 Thank you so much for reading and any consideration you put into it! I genuinely think this forum has some amazing artists on it. You're all lovely.~*

Feel free to chat here. I don't mind.

*Banner by Bibiburger.
Little minis by Lynn105.*


----------



## Byebi (Aug 24, 2014)

Bibi's Art Fart
HI HI HELLO 
this is my second art thread! kinda sorta. Just merged with a request thread yep 8)



Spoiler: Want art? Please read~



*I am not doing any TBT/ACNL bell COMMISSIONS at the moment!*
Please refrain from asking me when I will open a shop/accept requests because I haven't been in any need of either currency~ I have not been very active in my town or the forums. If I ever do open, it will probably be an auction~

*I'm not accepting any ART TRADES right now either!*

*I will accept FREE REQUESTS when I am in the mood.*

I'm probably going to ignore if you ask me when my shop will open/for trades when i'm closed etcetcetc ...






Spoiler: LOOK I DREW



Newest to oldest!













Find me on... 
Tumblr / DeviantArt / Youtube​


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

Small reserve post


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

good luck!!!  and hooray for the human tower lmao


----------



## Byebi (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> good luck!!!  and hooray for the human tower lmao



i see us as like

totems or some thing


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> i see us as like
> 
> totems or some thing



amazing
i hope to see it done


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> amazing
> i hope to see it done



Me too, oh my god. It has to get done.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 24, 2014)

alice decorate my post for me too im laze help
help


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> alice decorate my post for me too im laze help
> help



how about I decorate ur face with kisses instead


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Aug 24, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/gU84DvR.png
tadaaa finished sketch


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Good luck to the (two? Three?) of you! You're bound to get pretty art!


----------



## Byebi (Aug 24, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> http://i.imgur.com/gU84DvR.png
> tadaaa finished sketch



THE FABULOUSNESS IS REALLLLL



Sparkanine said:


> Good luck to the (two? Three?) of you! You're bound to get pretty art!



smoochies u ;3; thank very much

@alice
no my face is sacred donut tuch


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> THE FABULOUSNESS IS REALLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o. ok. you give smoochies and then reject mine.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 24, 2014)

u can smooches when u catches


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> u can smooches when u catches



Ok. You win.


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2014)

Tsk, dying already.


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2014)

Bamp for you.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 25, 2014)

we need to increase this thread's max hp alice


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2014)

Your thread is constantly slaying Slimes, you need to grind on the big boys to actually level up!


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Your thread is constantly slaying Slimes, you need to grind on the big boys to actually level up!



Can you please direct us to said big boys?


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2014)

Bump for you, my good thread.


----------



## Alice (Aug 25, 2014)

Alice said:


> Bump for you, my good thread.



I guess nobody's interested, Bibi.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome to my world, Alice :c

Also the Big boys you gotta slay are right over there.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 25, 2014)

our ocs are cute we must patience


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 25, 2014)

*slaps on color*
Here's a quickie for you guys ^^



- - - Post Merge - - -

omigosh. i didn't realize it's so small .-. SORRY DSFJKASDLJFLKSD


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2014)

Scarlette said:


> *slaps on color*
> Here's a quickie for you guys ^^
> View attachment 64827
> 
> ...



ahhhh oh my god. i love it so much. thank you for making my day. ;-;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh my god the human tower *the human tower*
I want to do it~
But i have other free requests~
But chibis dont take too long~
And i could take a break~
But i dont want people to look at me like the free request taking monster that i am~




*sobs internally* ohmygodihaveaproblem


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god the human tower *the human tower*
> I want to do it~
> But i have other free requests~
> But chibis dont take too long~
> ...



hehe. I personally can't wait for this one to be done, but my threads aren't getting many biters. I'm glad at least a few people read through it! You should probably handle your other requests first, but then again, free requests are just that. Only do free draws if you can enjoy what you're drawing and at your own leisure.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 26, 2014)

Scarlette said:


> *slaps on color*
> Here's a quickie for you guys ^^
> View attachment 64827
> 
> omigosh. i didn't realize it's so small .-. SORRY DSFJKASDLJFLKSD


NO PLS DONT APOLOGIZE WE BOTH LOVE IT TONS Q_______________Q/// 
Thank you so much for crushing my heart with cuteness 




Mewmewmewm said:


> Oh my god the human tower *the human tower*
> I want to do it~
> But i have other free requests~
> But chibis dont take too long~
> ...



i suffer this problem on a daily basis hello haha
also dude take your time on requests!! you're really kind to draw for nothing in return ;o;


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump for you, my thread.


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2014)

You can't die on me. hnnnnn.


----------



## Alice (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to bump town.


----------



## Alice (Aug 28, 2014)

Sighs all around.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 28, 2014)

bump town population two


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 28, 2014)

So who's the leader if the population is only 2?


----------



## Alice (Aug 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So who's the leader if the population is only 2?



I'm always on top.


----------



## Byebi (Aug 30, 2014)

bwumppupupuu

alic i promise i'll edit my post like
very soon
games have taken over my mind


----------



## Alice (Aug 30, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> bwumppupupuu
> 
> alic i promise i'll edit my post like
> very soon
> games have taken over my mind



Take your time, love.


----------



## Alice (Sep 2, 2014)

Such bump, wow.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 2, 2014)

I think we need to have a really big talk with our Senpai's (The forums) to notice our threads...


----------



## Alice (Sep 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I think we need to have a really big talk with our Senpai's (The forums) to notice our threads...



Seems like it. We should put on our shortest skirts.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> Seems like it. We should put on our shortest skirts.


Floral patterned skirts look lovely on me!

Although I can't say that because I've never let Senpai see me with a skirt on... ~'_'~


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure if you'd want my terrible art...
But here's a quick 2 minute sketch


----------



## Alice (Sep 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Not sure if you'd want my terrible art...
> But here's a quick 2 minute sketch



awww omg that's so cute. thank you so much!


----------



## Byebi (Sep 3, 2014)

alicy i did et
i edited the post


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> alicy i did et
> i edited the post



You did it. you won.


----------



## Byebi (Sep 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> You did it. you won.



whats the grand prize?


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> whats the grand prize?



Me. I'm the grand prize. My condolences.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 3, 2014)

Alice, you're living the dream! I hope your body is ready for what awaits you.


----------



## Byebi (Sep 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> Me. I'm the grand prize. My condolences.



i... i dont want the prize anymore nvm


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> i... i dont want the prize anymore nvm








Okay...


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Alice, you're living the dream! I hope your body is ready for what awaits you.




What awaits me?


----------



## Byebi (Sep 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> Okay...



i thought we agreed that that gif is illegal...


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> What awaits me?


Booty, Lots and lots of booty.


----------



## Alice (Sep 6, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> i thought we agreed that that gif is illegal...



Being mean to me is illegal.


----------



## Byebi (Sep 7, 2014)

Alice said:


> Being mean to me is illegal.



well then i should get an officer to arrest me
are you a man of the law?? i have done something unforgivable 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I been playin playin playin gaaaaaaaamessssssssssss
 orz


----------



## Alice (Sep 7, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> well then i should get an officer to arrest me
> are you a man of the law?? i have done something unforgivable
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Don't make me break out the cuffs! You know I have them.


----------



## Alice (Sep 9, 2014)

live, thread. live!


----------



## Alice (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel the pain hyogo. I really do.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> I feel the pain hyogo. I really do.


*hug* It sucks so hard ;3;

Also, I'm not sorry for doing this.




I'm going to draw Bibi's soon c:


----------



## Byebi (Sep 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> *hug* It sucks so hard ;3;
> 
> Also, I'm not sorry for doing this.
> 
> ...



i bow down to you in surrender


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

I was drawing this while listening to this!





you guys have the cutest OC's ever, can I marry pls


----------



## Byebi (Sep 15, 2014)

brb getting it tattoo'd onto my face
ty hyogo for giving life a reasson for me <3

also I arted


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> brb getting it tattoo'd onto my face
> ty hyogo for giving life a reason for me <3


Just doing my job! Now, let us three get married and we can make crazy mad children.



BibiBurger said:


> also I farted


Wow nice ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alice (Sep 15, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> brb getting it tattoo'd onto my face
> ty hyogo for giving life a reasson for me <3
> 
> also I arted



B-but. I wanna be a reason.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

Bibi is your senpai so Bibi will keep it a secret that you mean everything to her, Either that or she's looking at your ass again.


----------



## Alice (Sep 15, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Bibi is your senpai so Bibi will keep it a secret that you mean everything to her, Either that or she's looking at your ass again.



yeah, right.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 15, 2014)

Appreciate the buttstare, be one with her eyes and make her go mad for that booty.

And THEN go for the strike AND post the footage to me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 22, 2014)

Bump for Alice and Bibi ;3;


----------



## Alice (Sep 23, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Bump for Alice and Bibi ;3;



Aw, thanks Hyogo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 23, 2014)

Bump for Alice and Bibi again!

You guise are my waifus now


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

Gotta. Keep going. Must get art.


----------



## Alice (Sep 25, 2014)

For great justice!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2014)

Up, up, and away!


----------



## Byebi (Sep 27, 2014)

bumpo


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2014)

Mighty morphin' power rangers!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 1, 2014)

I just wanted to say your art is absolutely adorable. 

Seriously, it's amazing!


----------



## Alice (Oct 1, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> I just wanted to say your art is absolutely adorable.
> 
> Seriously, it's amazing!



Bibi's? Tell me about it, man.


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2014)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## SpoopyWoopy (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll try it out :U
But honestly, can't say I'll get it done right away, I'm probably one of the biggest procastinators out there. And with breaks, one hour turns into five...


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2014)

SpoopyWoopy said:


> I'll try it out :U
> But honestly, can't say I'll get it done right away, I'm probably one of the biggest procastinators out there. And with breaks, one hour turns into five...



Ha. Don't worry, friendo. I'm pretty patient with these things as I totally understand. Thank you so much for even considering!


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a big stupid nerd.


----------



## Byebi (Oct 7, 2014)

Alice said:


> I'm a big stupid nerd.



large unintelligent nerds are pretty cute


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2014)

time to wake up.


----------



## Alice (Oct 27, 2014)

Please thread. Don't do me like that.


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2014)

Small update!

We recieved a new piece from nippan of deviantart:


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2014)

go go power raaaangers


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2014)

Mighty morphin' power raaaaaaangers


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 10, 2014)

aww i would draw but i only do traditionallll ><


gomen senpai i have failed you for not being able to do digital ><


----------



## Alice (Nov 11, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> aww i would draw but i only do traditionallll ><
> 
> 
> gomen senpai i have failed you for not being able to do digital ><



 we never said anything about just digital. We have a traditional piece in the example. DO THE THING.<3


----------



## Mango (Nov 15, 2014)

bumpu


----------



## Alice (Nov 15, 2014)

Mango said:


> bumpu



awww, thank you.


----------



## Mango (Nov 15, 2014)

Alice said:


> awww, thank you.



mhm ^,^


----------



## Alice (Dec 24, 2014)

Just a merry christmas bump.


----------



## buuunii (Dec 24, 2014)

May I ask who drew you top pic??


----------



## Alice (Dec 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> May I ask who drew you top pic??



the top pic? You mean the banner?


----------



## buuunii (Dec 24, 2014)

Alice said:


> the top pic? You mean the banner?



Yeah that one?? I guess?? Hehe


----------



## Alice (Dec 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Yeah that one?? I guess?? Hehe



bibi did it.


----------



## Byebi (Dec 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> bibi did it.



HAY DAS ME


----------



## Alice (Dec 28, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> HAY DAS ME



YA DAS YOU. you da bes!


----------

